# Custom Decals



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am looking to design my own decal for a train. Has anyone done this or have any idea where to go for this. I haven't really looked into too much yet, but I went to the local hobby shop and he has a friend that he thinks would be able to do that for me. There are two different decals I want to design and it doesn't really seem to be cost effective to have it printed. I would want two of each of them, and I can really only find people that will do mass quantities. My thought process is currently changing and I am thinking that maybe it would be cheaper for me to find the decal paper, design it and go to staples and have them print it out.

any thoughts

oh, and the reason that I am looking to do this, is that I have two different close friends that own their own companies and I had at one time worked for them. I would like to get a couple of undecorated cars and make the cars for their companies and run them on my layout.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Brad, I ordered a starter set from these people. Haven't used it yet, but the site really has a lot of info/options!

http://www.mcgpaper.com/modeldecals.html

Good Luck
Jim


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Stillakid said:


> Brad, I ordered a starter set from these people. Haven't used it yet, but the site really has a lot of info/options!
> 
> http://www.mcgpaper.com/modeldecals.html
> 
> ...


thanks so much Jim... this kit is actually cheaper than the person I talked to about doing them for me wanted for one of the designs... and I don't get the pleasure of doing it myself. This is awesome!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And Jim ...

We're all watching / hoping that you'll post your results when you dive in. I'm quite intrigued to peek over your shoulder here, if I may!

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Brad, you're welcome

TJ, peek away! I just finished stripping a 1110 & 2-2026's, it will be soon


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Brad,

any luck with your decals?


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

not yet... haven't really tried too hard... I am kind of waiting on expanding my train collection until I have the layout built... or at least have the track laid. I will keep you posted on it though.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Brad,

Ok, sounds good. I can all the preliminary resto work done on the Alcos until then

Cheers, Ian


----------

